# The truth, the whole truth and nothing but the truth....



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

So what have you told your insurance company about the modifications to your car?

Lucky it's an anonymous poll.


----------



## R2CH (May 30, 2002)

Used to cost a fortune until i discovered traders policy! Now i dont have to tell them anything, just get in and drive!


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

*Da truth*

Liverpool Victoria, wonderful people. I have always declared the lot, but did so with reservations over the induction on the GT-R. Cost me a extra £8.99 from August to my renewal in December.
Note, the schedule of facts just states "Engine/Carburettor modifications". That's a pretty big umbrella clause. 

The thing I've found with previous insurers that kills the quote is the ubiquitous "bad claims experience". If a load of t****rs try to fly or pass through walls, the remaining folks with the same type of vehicle get to carry the financial can, or worst case, the company starts refusing that type of car.


----------



## Luke Emmott (Jan 20, 2002)

*To***rs*

I'll say sorry now then   

Luke


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

*Tree****er*

Luke, you're granted dispensation as you obviously don't drive with your baseball cap on backwards and the seat so low you can barely see over the wheel.


----------



## Fred (Oct 11, 2001)

*R2CH*

How much do you pay for a traders policy and who is it with?

thanks


----------



## R2CH (May 30, 2002)

The brokers are Psicos (interesting name) 0870 066 0096 or www.psicos.com

Cost for me is £1500 giving me access to anything between £0-£25000 fully comp and anything £25001-£50000 Third party fire and theft including Jap imports.

I know some of you can insure for less than that but i have 5 cars between me and the wife so this works out so much cheaper!


----------



## Luke Emmott (Jan 20, 2002)

*Traders policy*

Do you have to own alot of cars to get the policy???
It's just that my renewal next year is gonna be a killer so am looking at other options. Also insuring it as a classic interests me too.
Have you had to make a claim on it??? Were there any probs???

Luke


----------



## R2CH (May 30, 2002)

No claims as yet!

Application is dead easy. No difficult stuff, just explained that although i work in IT i buy and sell the odd car here and there effectivly making me a part time motor dealer. As far as i can see from the policy, there is no limit to the number of motors.


----------



## InsBro (Jul 29, 2002)

Don't want to put a damper on this (we do motortrade policies) but you do have to be trading of some description, buying and selling 5 cars a year is enough for some companies.

BUT If the worst happens you may only be paid out TRADE price.

Also modifications are not automatically covered on the majority of policies - the terms of the policy are written slightly different to a standard motor policy, they can make it a material fact if you change anything on the car you will have to tell them.

Be aware also that some road risks policies dont cover the cars at the trade premises (home address if you work from home) or within 1/4 of a mile of these premises if parked/stolen  

If you want anymore info mail me

Jeremy


----------



## R2CH (May 30, 2002)

All points covered in my policy including the 1/4 mile theft thing.


----------



## Jodi_the_g (Oct 11, 2002)

I have trade so it don't matter how many mods I have


----------



## gtr killer (Oct 19, 2002)

just testing here


----------



## polarbearit (Dec 1, 2001)

Mods currently declared, BUT I suspect next year I'll go for a traders policy, I often change cars and always pay trade for them, so does £1500 cover you for everything? Do you have to have trade plates to get these policies? My dream of two GTRs looks closer now


----------



## uk_skyman (Apr 6, 2002)

*who knows*

Who knows exactly what the standard spec is, if its come from japland with no list as to whats been done internally, ie turbo injectors,cc etc. are the insurance companies expecting us to strip the car apart to see? dont think so.......

I've told them its come from japan and ive done nothing to it here, so what do you want me to provide as far as spec list....

This they replied "ok sir so its a skyline what? we have no gts on our system" so im insured as a standard gtr wih no hassles 

Dean:smokin:


----------



## Moschops (Sep 3, 2002)

*Re: who knows*



uk_skyman said:


> *This they replied "ok sir so its a skyline what? we have no gts on our system" so im insured as a standard gtr wih no hassles *


Mine was put down as a GTR, but they were more keen on whether it had an aftermarket bodykit or wheels than engine mods. spose it might make it more nickable and more of a risk in their eyes.


----------



## turbob12 (Nov 3, 2002)

Hi everyone, this is pretty much my first post so I'll say Hi to you all first. 

I've had my R33 GTS25T for a few weeks now, I'm 33 and my insurance was £850 fully comp for me and my wife with protected no claims.

I told them about everything that I new had been changed in the car, Induction kit, exhaust, Apex boost controller, front mounted intercooler etc, but standard wheels (for now, until I can track down some nice 18 inchers).

The way I see it is, if it gets pranged I dont want the insurance company to riggle out of paying by saying it had mods that I hadn't told them about.


----------



## kgleeson (Sep 16, 2003)

*Insurance*

Norwich Union - £730 for standard GT-R33,

Told them about the NISMO exhaust and Blitz induction kit, cost went up by £90 to £820

Kev


----------



## boab (Aug 23, 2003)

also norwich union (direct)

33 GTS25t

when asked "any modifications sir?"

i replied "it's got alloy wheels and a bodykit on it"

he replied "don't they come with those as standard?"

i replied " yeah, i suppose so"


and when it comes to engine mods.... what do i know??


----------



## mattb (Feb 12, 2002)

You have to take into account whether you want your nice £2000 wheels insured too. It's alright having a cheap policy until some little twat goes and knicks your new wheels and the Insurance company only pays out for standard ones.


----------



## boab (Aug 23, 2003)

i think what most people are trying to say....

when it comes to insurance companies in this country, how many of them know what's standard on skylines?

some people have said thier insurance companies haven't even heard of a GTS!

even my work is in the dark over it..

i work for michelin, they provide thier workers with free tyres, but they only give you the cars standard size..

when i took the GTS in, the guy checked his book, only had a UK spec GTR wich was something like 245/45/18 all round, i have 18's on my GTS with 225/45/18 on the front and 255/35/18 on the rear... the guy phoned michelin technical dept for the correct size for the GTS.... they didn't know, the tech dept phoned nissan UK... they didn't know either!!!


so if nissan UK don't have a clue that it's 16's as standard on a GTS, what is an insurance company going to know???


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2003)

*This is worth knowing*

I have just spoken to a good friend of mine who used to work for Direct Line. I told him about this thread and he said the following....

"If you have fully comp insurance and you have to make a claim but have NOT declared your modifications (no matter how significant), the company will work out your extra premium for the modded car, and ask you to pay it. If you do this then they will be happy to pay your claim in full".

I find this hard to believe, but he assures me that this is the way it works. He should know as he worked in the motor claims department for about 3 years.

On this basis I can see no reason why anyone should declare their modifications.

Does anyone who works in an insurance company have any views on this?


----------



## InsBro (Jul 29, 2002)

*Re: This is worth knowing*



Besty said:


> *"If you have fully comp insurance and you have to make a claim but have NOT declared your modifications (no matter how significant), the company will work out your extra premium for the modded car, and ask you to pay it. If you do this then they will be happy to pay your claim in full".
> *


Up to a point! Only that point, if you go past that point they can refuse to pay your claim and recover any costs including injury to third parties etc.


AS you will know from ringing round when you declare so many mods some companies simply say no. You can reach that point with D/L. - Better at quote stage though than claim stage.

Jeremy


----------



## Jabberwock (Jun 24, 2003)

*Direct Line*

I find the Direct Line policy hard to believe too.......I suppose you never know but insurers are usually less than generous by definition. My experience from them was that all they required was the exact model, the % increase in engine power from standard due to modifications, and other mods such as bodywork etc. 
This seemed fair to me at the time and also not too Draconian.


Ken.


----------



## Lee Loader (Nov 25, 2003)

> Norwich Union - £730 for standard GT-R33,


I had a quote from these 6 months ago for a R33 GTS standard, 7 years no claims, 30 years old and no points, £1200.
Bought the car and went to change the policy the day I was picking it up and they tried to tell me they wouldn't insure it anymore even though I had checked 3 times!!! Needless to say they I changed thier minds!!
When i moved house, about a 2 mile!!, my bike insurance didn't change but the Norwich wanted another £250 so i politley told them where to go and took my buisness to A-Plan £950!!!
I couldn't even get DVLA to reconise mine as a GTS and not a GTR!!!


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

Hi Lee,

I know what you mean. My insurance runs out the end of this month. Quoted £980.00 with Tett Hamilton, thats a R33 GTS 2.5, non turbo, no mods, pure standard. I have 3 yrs no claims and early thirties. I hate the way insurance companies group all Skylines to the GTR it's not fair! 

Claire


----------



## Lee Loader (Nov 25, 2003)

Hi Claire,
I think the insurance companies assume that just because you have a fast car that your going to drive it like a hooligan and hence be more risk, when in fact you tend to have a bit more respect for the power you have and also the fact that you would need to buy a small oil field to run the bloody thing if you wanted to boot it everywhere tends to keep you driving it sensibly!!!
They group us in with the GTR, but of coarse if a payout was needed it wouldn't be grouped with the GTR prices then!!!!!
Have you tried A-Plan??


----------



## weston (Jun 30, 2001)

*why isn't it the same premium for everyone?*

I'm not an expert on anything but i'm sure it costs 
no more to fix a dent on a porshe than a ford its the 
potential to land the insurance company for a huge bill 
in cars & injury claims. I'm sure i'm not the only one
but I only crash into expensive cars .... ! 

(but thats in my old passat) & i do 3 times as many miles 
in it ...... my pension's gone down but they keep putting 
up the car insurance ........

is it me or am a paranoid


----------



## cokey (Sep 11, 2003)

My complaint is ,I went to adrian flux told them everything I could see from the auction sheet ! Declared no knowledge of bhp but promised to tell them anything I subsequently noticed on the car on arrival.
Then said that if a bhp figure was required~I would happilly comply if they paid for an inspection of the "real"Bhp on their chosen dyno... therefore providing a figure they would accept....blah blah... 

uncomfortable silence where,by Bhp no longer came into the equwashzzion ? 

Result Norwich [email protected]£10000.
£30 Off for adding my 30 year old girlfriend !

So they quote anything !!!!

And if youve got a "schoolie" with 1 years no claim bonus then she can handle a supercar better than you at less risk ! even though you have so many years NO Claims bonus? that they refuse to recognise these and round them down to the maximum 6 years.... and 
no I cant use those crash free years on my second car ????? are they saying I crashed and didnt tell them ? or Why do they have such big offices full of incompetent, vacuous ,unneccesary. badly dressed people with car parking in the city ? why is that ?
Cause you are more likely to get forced off the road to avoid maming children due to one of their moronic employees desperate to get to work inorder to think of a number and double it cause they had to watch Fast+Fcn Furious at there pals boyfriends house !!Plus we are all weirdos because we dont do needlepoint

THEY Possibley factor in 
A) her fear.
B) she,ll drive slower to see herself in the shop windows
C) If you have a young lady then she will stop you indulge,n in street racing or other such uninsureable acts ? 

Vid clip of Jenny at knockhill in her Vr6 shopping like a maniac available to all that DONT work in insurance  

Rant over !
cokster


----------



## st3v3_M (Oct 26, 2003)

Been reading this thread with interest for a while now and finally got my insurance yesterday for a 1999 R34 GTR with mods.
Went to Liverpool Victoria, to whom I declared all the mods, they stated thats all the mods were ok and wouldn't effect the premium as long as the engine size was not affected, which it isn't.
They asked me to gather photo evidence of the mods so that in the event of an accident I had proof of what needs to be replaced on the car ( I would recommend everyone with mods does this regardless of there policy anyway). I called twice and spoke to different people to confirm this and was giving them every opportunity to realise if they were wrong, but no that was the deal.
Now I have usual stage 1 mods plus body kit and Nismo ride height adjustable suspension, Nismo FMIC, Nismo clutch, Nismo oil cooler and soon to be fitted Apexi FC.

I am 36 with 7 years NCB £793.13 protected no claims. Good quote I think.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Be careful what you say/ask for if you have some "serious mods". Because my car is a 2.8 litre a lot of companies wouldn't touch it. Tett Hamilton couldn't even find anyone to take it on - at any price! 
Sorted now though


----------



## mattb (Feb 12, 2002)

I think things like replacement bodykits are OK as most insurance assessors don't know what a Skyline should look like. Even I don't know what an R33 GTS-t type M should look like and I own one  Additionally if you have a prang the replacement kit is probably cheaper than the genuine Nissan article anyway.


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

I'v always declared all the mods on the car's I'v had as the last thing I'd like it to not get a pay out if the worst happens. I wish I was older (i.e. not 25) then I could get a lower insurance quote as mine wasen't cheap but I'd rather have a Skyline that smoke or go out drinking every other night. Maybe they should charge me less as I act older than I am  ish


----------



## derbygreg (Feb 18, 2004)

you should all be laughing!! do you know how hard it is to get insurance on a import Skyline (R33 GTST) nder 25!!! soooo many companies just laugh! im 23 and now with Tesco.... with a ...Ahem... standard car, 6 YEARS no claims (never had an eccident) and im payoing close to 1700... with a £750 excess....

I dont know if they even allow Mods and how much it would go up if i did declare them??? 

Like if i decided to fit 17s full exh and shocks and springs with Titanium strut braces... for example, lol.


anyone declared mods with TESCO??????????????


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Im looking forward (as much as I can I guess !! lol) to my next renewal now that Im over 30. I suppose age does have a few benefits.

Oh, btw, 0-100 in 8.3 seconds is pretty mundane isnt it??

   

J.


----------



## Davy (May 25, 2004)

OH the joys of being an old bastard...£600 fully comp with 6 points GTR 33 ....pmsl....


----------



## Sean-it (Oct 28, 2002)

Also depends on your profession as do most insurances ...
There are always loadings against us offshore boys in all insurances - they think once we hit the beach we're all nutters !!


----------



## fiona (Oct 1, 2003)

*traders policy*

just a word of warning if you are thinking of using a traders policy most will only pay out TRADE MONEY for your car should you have a claim.

also read the small print as some will not insure imported vehicles.

i have a traders policy which covers both a skyline and a cossie with no restrictions but someone i know is with the same company but does have restrictions on imported vehicles so you need to know before taking out the policy.

hope this might help someone.

fiona.


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

fiona said:


> ...
> i have a traders policy which covers both a skyline and a cossie ...


I like the sound of you


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

bladerider said:


> Oh, btw, 0-100 in 8.3 seconds is pretty mundane isnt it??


 Get stuck in 2nd gear by any chance...?


----------



## Crail Loser (Jan 11, 2003)

R2CH said:


> Used to cost a fortune until i discovered traders policy! Now i dont have to tell them anything, just get in and drive!



I know this is a late reply however I feel I must add a note of caution to this.

One of my friends has always covered his vehicle under a "traders policy" he used to buy and sell a few cars but no longer does so but kept the policy as it was cheaper.

All was good untill he had an accident, when he claimed he was asked to produce recipts for the vehicles he had bought and sold for the past 12 months, unfortunatly he could not do so and his insurance was declared null and void.

The insurance company viewed it that he had gained his insurance under false pretence, he no longer traded cars or certainly could not prove he did ergo he did not qualify for a "traders policy"

The insurance company made no mention of this untill he tried to claim.

Just a note of caution.


----------



## derbygreg (Feb 18, 2004)

Bladerider
0-100 in 8.3 is from second gear standing start in a V8 lotus seven style kit car... its quite violent, lol. First gear is useless... Especially as its geared to 120mph in top.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

can't believe the direct line policy, as a car with a rare bodykit and some mad, hugely expensive wheels, will physically attract attention more than a bog standard car on 17's.

my quote from them put £500 on the policy for the induction kit, chip, and exhaust, and another £500 for the 18" BBS wheels

i figured the chip was doing a lot of damage so got them to remove it from the spec, and thhe insurance did'nt change.

bizarro

so, i'm all mods declared (but fiance is registered keeper and i'm named driver)

mook


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

I have a Joint traders policy with the Mrs and declared 90% Jap imports with modifications but got to be able to mention engine parts like pistons .exhaust , filters, wheels etc is ok ,anything else I just have to ring them up and let them know ,this is mainly engine size re bores and stuff but no problem as long as I tell them what I have at the time .£1800.00 fully comp which is good .


----------



## nismoman (Jul 13, 2004)

YOU JUST WONT TO HAVE A GO AT INSURING A R34GTR WITH OVER 600BHP VALUED AT OVER £40,000.00 44YEARS OLD/CLEAN LICENCES/MAX NCB ONLY FOUND 3 COMPANYS WHO WILL INSURE IT 2 WERE TALKING FICKING STUPID RATES.(I THINK THE CHAV FACTOR IS NOW STARTING TO TAKE AFFECT ON INSURANCE,JUST LIKE WOT HAPPENED WITH COSWORTHS IN THE MID 90,S CARS WERE CHEAP/CHAVS BUY/INSURANCE GOES SKYHIGH )


----------



## Hi5 (Aug 31, 2005)

With A-plan, under modifications I have listed:

Exhaust
Engine
Bodykit
Alloys

So Basically I could be driving a pimped out drifter for all they care!

paying 1k FC


----------



## Hi5 (Aug 31, 2005)

nismoman said:


> YOU JUST WONT TO HAVE A GO AT INSURING A R34GTR WITH OVER 600BHP VALUED AT OVER £40,000.00 44YEARS OLD/CLEAN LICENCES/MAX NCB ONLY FOUND 3 COMPANYS WHO WILL INSURE IT 2 WERE TALKING FICKING STUPID RATES.(I THINK THE CHAV FACTOR IS NOW STARTING TO TAKE AFFECT ON INSURANCE,JUST LIKE WOT HAPPENED WITH COSWORTHS IN THE MID 90,S CARS WERE CHEAP/CHAVS BUY/INSURANCE GOES SKYHIGH )


Or just maybe they think the car is a high risk

I wouldnt want to insure an R34 GTR w/600hp


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

I've told them as much of the story as I know but like someone else said, I'm not stripping the thing apart to find everything.


----------



## nismoman (Jul 13, 2004)

HI5 yes you mite be right ,i suppose the piont i was trying to make was that last year there was,nt such a problem to insure R34GTR,S but this year for some reason the rates have gone through the roof if you can find someone who will insure one,i no off one or to people on here who have come up against the same problem there must be some reason behind this but i dont suppose we will ever get to find out why.cheers NISMOMAN


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

I've listed all modifications, but my purse is regretting it


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

When people say they have listed "all" modifications, what sort of detail does that entail?

Phil


----------



## nismoman (Jul 13, 2004)

it entails telling them every thing that is not standard factory fitted,i was told nismo parts are standard because nissan make them,but to me there not standard parts because thay did,nt come out the factory with them,so just tell them about everthing that you think will affect a claim .NISMOMAN


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

I ask because there seems to be no concensus amongst brokers and insurers as to the level of detail required.

Phil


----------



## skylinegtsturb (Apr 30, 2006)

could you please send me a larger pic of your skyline seen as your profile pic please. its amazing


----------



## nismoman (Jul 13, 2004)

whos picture do you mean


----------



## Sean (Aug 16, 2005)

The full story for me, I'm new to this.
My cars only stage one and fairly standard anyway


----------



## NISMO-GTR (Jan 28, 2006)

I always advise the Insurers of all mods I have put on the car.

Not worth taking the risk IMO


----------



## cky (Apr 29, 2006)

R2CH said:


> Used to cost a fortune until i discovered traders policy! Now i dont have to tell them anything, just get in and drive!


I don't understand this traders policy, Aint you gotta be a trader?
Or you just pretending to trade and use what car you want? 

If you are then how much you paying?


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

cky said:


> I don't understand this traders policy, Aint you gotta be a trader?
> Or you just pretending to trade and use what car you want?
> 
> If you are then how much you paying?


Having a traders policy does NOT give you free range to drive ,own anything on the roads ,I have a traders policy due to having a few cars ,vans ,camper ,etc .I had to still send pics of my GTR of to them to show the mods .ok normally if you have a car you 14 days to register it with your insurance company so yeah you could buy sell cars and not worry,but when it comes to pay out after theft or accident its still the same .


----------



## nismoman (Jul 13, 2004)

i know someone who had a traders policy,banged his car made a claim on his traders policy,his insurance then asked for proof that he was a legit trader ie proof of car perchases/proof of car sales/copy of his trading acconts,copy of his company public liability????? etc etc.so what do you think came next SORRY SIR YOUR NOT A PROPER TRADER,SO THEREFOR YOU HAVE OBTAINED INSURANCE BY MAKING FALSE STATMENTS SO YOUR THERE FOR NOT COVERED:bawling: beware insurance companys are getting wise to missuse of traders policys ,i own 6 vehicles and own my own company but cannot get a traders policy because i,m not a TRADER (in cars) in the eyes of insurance companys :sadwavey: NISMOMAN


----------



## Jade (Jul 24, 2006)

Mines came into the country as standard, but its defo not standard.
It has 850cc injectors, dump valves, after market exhaust, intercooler, twin induction, turbo timer, turbo booster controller, and whatever else ive not seen lol

I declared its came into the country as standard but ive noticed a few things on it like the above, and found insurance for 729 FC, but waiting for 2 other companys to get back to me, they think they can beat that.


----------



## Merbals (Aug 7, 2006)

*How about this then!!!*

Ok guys listen to my experience today on this very subject.

I have owned a Modified Impreza that I then changed to a VX220 T. On both these cars I ended with 3 years no claims. I then changed my vehicle again to a Nissan Navara (don't laugh). Anyway..I have just sold the Navara and finally thought ok time to go get my skyline like I have always dreamed of. So last night I brought a cheap renault clio (don't laugh again) to get me to work and back and tied me over until my skyline arrives in 2 months time.

Ok now for the best bit...I rang adrian flux to get a new quote for my skyline when I get it and another for my clio....I was told that I have now lost my 3years NCD. Why I hear you ask...well aparently because the Navara is classed as a comercial vehicle you can transfer a car NCD to comercial no probs BUT!!! you cannot transfer them back so I will have to insure one without any NCD!

I am a little upset now as my dream car is out of reach because to insure both vehicles will cost me £2400.00 as I don't want use the skyline every day. £450 for the clio ( cost me £250 to buy) and £1950 for the skyline. :bawling: Thats with 5k limited mile as well!!!

So I am a little up s**t creek without a paddle!

But can some one answer how if I get points in one car they are carried across....How if I have an accident its carried across??? Basically anything to penalise you is carried across but anything for you is not!

Robbing b******ds thats all I can say worse than the IRS!!!


----------



## DSCGTR (Jan 11, 2007)

Merbals said:


> Ok guys listen to my experience today on this very subject.
> 
> I have owned a Modified Impreza that I then changed to a VX220 T. On both these cars I ended with 3 years no claims. I then changed my vehicle again to a Nissan Navara (don't laugh). Anyway..I have just sold the Navara and finally thought ok time to go get my skyline like I have always dreamed of. So last night I brought a cheap renault clio (don't laugh again) to get me to work and back and tied me over until my skyline arrives in 2 months time.
> 
> Ok now for the best bit...I rang adrian flux to get a new quote for my skyline when I get it and another for my clio....I was told that I have now lost my 3years NCD. Why I hear you ask...well aparently because the Navara is classed as a comercial vehicle you can transfer a car NCD to comercial no probs BUT!!! you cannot transfer them back so I will have to insure one without any NCD!


Hiya.
I work for Adrian Flux. Yeah unfortunately most of the insurers we deal with will accept private car NCB on a commercial policy but only a few will accept the commercial NCB onto a private car one. It can be equally frustrating for oursleves as it is to our customers.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

When I was with A-plan, they matched the main NCD to a second policy for a second car. In other words my second car policy was 'given' the amount of NCD as my first policy even though as a second policy it was starting at zero NCD. Made a huge difference in the prices quoted from anywhere else.


----------



## Individualist (Jul 7, 2006)

In all this people have to remember that insurance companies have the right in their eyes not to pay out for mods., even if declared, if the policy is not a 'like for like' policy & 'like for like' policies are decidely more expensive than 'declared mods. fully comp. policies'. Therefore, unless the car is a write off & can be proven to be 'special' ie above Glass' guide, you're unlikely to get a decent figure from them. The moral of this story is insurance companies win all ends up.

If you have an accident & the car's a write off, your policy will become null & void if the accident inspector realises you have undeclared mods. If some mods. are destroyed & the car's not a write off, you're likely to get standard parts, though they can be just as expensive as the mods. as mentioned. 

If you don't declare what can't be seen by inspection, you might as well pay for them yourself if they go pop. It's only when you have a write off that non-declaration becomes a dangerous game......perhaps there's a market for 'camo-mods' The best position, if you're able to live with yourself telling porkies, is declare sensible obvious mods. and leave the rest, as the're hardly likely to pay you for new internals & wouldn't know anyway....what accident inspector starts stripping down an engine....also, this has the knock on effect of not declaring outrageous power figures....what's the point??


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Merbals said:


> Ok guys listen to my experience today on this very subject.
> 
> I have owned a Modified Impreza that I then changed to a VX220 T. On both these cars I ended with 3 years no claims. I then changed my vehicle again to a Nissan Navara (don't laugh). Anyway..I have just sold the Navara and finally thought ok time to go get my skyline like I have always dreamed of. So last night I brought a cheap renault clio (don't laugh again) to get me to work and back and tied me over until my skyline arrives in 2 months time.
> 
> ...


Ha haaa !!!

What a load of bollox.

I have seven vehicles insured currently and they all have full ncd yet I havent been driving for 49 years !!!

Just ring A-Plan and get them all mirror bonused. Flux used to do this too as they let me do it on my BMW and Land Rover when they insured those for me a couple of years ago.

In fact my commercial bonus which was mirrored anyway from my van that went on my Allroad has ended up on my GT3 so it certainly can go forwards and backwards with the right company.

J.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

None of their business! 53 17.73%

very worrying


----------



## Justin (Aug 8, 2006)

Question:

Insurance companies 'share' info on all sorts of levels to my knowledge (though I'd be happy to get shot down if someone KNOWS better) - the top underwriters underwrite many companies so this stands to reason...

Whats to stop them sharing info on cars???

The guy that I've just bought my GTR off has insured his through 'A company' and has his car insured at £25k and the mods insured at £10k so if I then go to tesco and get a policy for £900 (quoted with Induction and Exhaust) 

and here is the question:

Whats to stop them getting the info from 'A company' (that he was insured with) who know that the car has £10's of thousands worth of engine mods and nullifying the insurance if the worst happens???


My answer - nothing - so I'm hoping that they'll (A company) just insure the same car with a different owner at a different address for a similar amount - £800 odd...

They're not open until Monday but I'll let you know.

Anyone know if I'm just being big-brothernoid???

J


----------



## dave100 (Oct 23, 2006)

I have a trade policy where it doesn't matter what mods iv got


----------



## Marteinn (Jun 23, 2007)

641,56 pounds a year for my Skyline


----------



## craiggyb (Jun 8, 2007)

*who sorted it?*



Fuggles said:


> Be careful what you say/ask for if you have some "serious mods". Because my car is a 2.8 litre a lot of companies wouldn't touch it. Tett Hamilton couldn't even find anyone to take it on - at any price!
> Sorted now though



Which insurance company sorted it for you Fuggles?


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Upper limit anyway.

There is a school of thought that says even if you do tell them everything they generally refuse to pay out anything above 15,000. They will replace with standard parts only, I have been told. We spend so much time feeling guilty but the insurance companies are thinking of themselves first.


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

I'v always had an "Agreed Value" policy were you both agree a value to be paid out if a total loss and part for part on anything if the car is repaired.

**** knows what will happen when I'm in that position but sounds good on paper


----------



## SJTM_GT-R (Mar 14, 2008)

R2CH said:


> The brokers are Psicos (interesting name) 0870 066 0096 or www.psicos.com
> 
> Cost for me is £1500 giving me access to anything between £0-£25000 fully comp and anything £25001-£50000 Third party fire and theft including Jap imports.
> 
> I know some of you can insure for less than that but i have 5 cars between me and the wife so this works out so much cheaper!


Is your car an Import? I live just noth of you and they said they will not insure mine as it is an import.


----------



## SJTM_GT-R (Mar 14, 2008)

Also through looking i have found these guys, seem to offer a good price to the trade but when you speak to them and tell them its "more private based" they nearly double it.

Motor trade insurance for motor traders in UK

This also makes for an interesting read when considering a trade policy for personal use.

Unacceptable motor traders


----------



## DonDavidson (Jul 1, 2008)

polarbearit said:


> Mods currently declared, BUT I suspect next year I'll go for a traders policy, I often change cars and always pay trade for them, so does £1500 cover you for everything? Do you have to have trade plates to get these policies? My dream of two GTRs looks closer now


Fanny Fluff! let me get one first!

Insurance is gonna be beastin for me >.<, might make the car sorn till im finished with it


----------



## ddavej (Jan 10, 2006)

R2CH said:


> The brokers are Psicos (interesting name) 0870 066 0096 or www.psicos.com
> 
> Cost for me is £1500 giving me access to anything between £0-£25000 fully comp and anything £25001-£50000 Third party fire and theft including Jap imports.
> 
> I know some of you can insure for less than that but i have 5 cars between me and the wife so this works out so much cheaper!


I've been with this company for a few years now and they are superb! I've only had one claim with them but that was for some little [email protected] hitting me in the rear end of one of my Evos in his Saxo :chairshot 
The claim was sorted very quickly and without problems, quite a few of my mates are with them now :thumbsup: 
Dave.


----------



## Craigieloon (Nov 12, 2008)

i just got a BELTER of an insurance quote. Im 29, stay in the highlands of scotland and for my R33 GTR im £570 full comp 7 years NCD protected!! Not bad at all!!


----------



## tkracing (Dec 30, 2008)

*hi craigieloon*

what company was it with and any mods?


----------



## Captain drift (Aug 13, 2007)

I had an accident and the insurance company said the std GTS sideskits should be classed as an aftermerket bodykit as they were different to the UK spec. I aske them to provide me with the UK spec so I could fully declare everything. 1 year on and still nothing. I have even contacted Nissan UK and middlehurst motorsport and recieved confirmation there is no UK spec GTS-T, So what is classed as standard then?

The accident investigator stated (Non-standard side skirts, Different injectors and possibly a metal headgasket) They wanted me top proove they were standard, They declined to cover the costs to take the head off to check the headgasket.


----------



## Moff (Sep 27, 2004)

Captain drift said:


> I had an accident and the insurance company said the std GTS sideskits should be classed as an aftermerket bodykit as they were different to the UK spec. I aske them to provide me with the UK spec so I could fully declare everything. 1 year on and still nothing. I have even contacted Nissan UK and middlehurst motorsport and recieved confirmation there is no UK spec GTS-T, So what is classed as standard then?
> 
> The accident investigator stated (Non-standard side skirts, Different injectors and possibly a metal headgasket) They wanted me top proove they were standard, They declined to cover the costs to take the head off to check the headgasket.


How could they think its not standard HG ?


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

Captain drift said:


> I had an accident and the insurance company said the std GTS sideskits should be classed as an aftermerket bodykit as they were different to the UK spec. I aske them to provide me with the UK spec so I could fully declare everything. 1 year on and still nothing. I have even contacted Nissan UK and middlehurst motorsport and recieved confirmation there is no UK spec GTS-T, So what is classed as standard then?
> 
> The accident investigator stated (Non-standard side skirts, Different injectors and possibly a metal headgasket) They wanted me top proove they were standard, They declined to cover the costs to take the head off to check the headgasket.


Go to the ombudsman mate - providing you declared the car was a japanese import they won't have a leg to stand on as the GTS-T was never officially imported. If it has the nissan part numbers etc stamped on the other side of the skirts then they're screwed! They will take a dim view of the investigators report on the head gasket as there is no way of deducing this without taking the head off. Are your injectors uprated or is he just being a dickhead?


----------



## Moff (Sep 27, 2004)

mifn21 said:


> Go to the ombudsman mate - providing you declared the car was a japanese import they won't have a leg to stand on as the GTS-T was never officially imported. If it has the nissan part numbers etc stamped on the other side of the skirts then they're screwed! They will take a dim view of the investigators report on the head gasket as there is no way of deducing this without taking the head off. Are your injectors uprated or is he just being a dickhead?


Long as the skirts aren't fibreglass !


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

If they're original sideskirts then they'll be ABS plastic


----------



## Moff (Sep 27, 2004)

mifn21 said:


> If they're original sideskirts then they'll be ABS plastic


If they aren't they will be Fibreglass, and he may have more probs with insurance company.


----------



## GT Gem (Nov 12, 2008)

Craigieloon said:


> i just got a BELTER of an insurance quote. Im 29, stay in the highlands of scotland and for my R33 GTR im £570 full comp 7 years NCD protected!! Not bad at all!!


Hi, 

That sounds like a good deal, could you let us know which company please? Thanks

I got insured on mine for £750. R32 with all mods declared. Anyone heard of Skyinsurance?

Gem


----------



## jonh (May 15, 2009)

Guys

I used to run a car insurance company

When someone claims they will want to

1) See your driving licence (both bits)

2) Plug the car into a computer

3) Get their technicians to go over the car if they think there are mods

If they think they have been lied to your insurance is void - useless - cancelled. If you're lucky they might give you your premiums back !!

Usually they will cover 3rd party claims, but not always.

As for - "don't worry I'll remove the mods before they see them" - you don't always get the chance.

Unfair ? Everyone thinks that ca insurance companies make a lot of money - they don't. We made less than 5% margin (thats less than tesco make on your weekly shopping) and this means they have to take a tough line.

My advice - tell them everything! Might cost a bit more but in the long run might cost a lot less.

Jon


----------



## ratcapa (May 13, 2008)

*insurance*



Craigieloon said:


> i just got a BELTER of an insurance quote. Im 29, stay in the highlands of scotland and for my R33 GTR im £570 full comp 7 years NCD protected!! Not bad at all!!


Who was that with?


----------



## RB GTR (Jul 1, 2009)

R2CH said:


> Used to cost a fortune until i discovered traders policy! Now i dont have to tell them anything, just get in and drive!


Same here


----------



## Jezza07 (May 23, 2009)

jonh said:


> Guys
> 
> I used to run a car insurance company
> 
> ...


Which is why its best to be honest


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

If you want a traders policy tell them you're a part time valeter


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

I just insured my GTSt with Aplan, All mods including the crank shells declared  £550 Fully Comp...


----------



## G30FF (Apr 26, 2008)

Adrian Flux all mods Kit, Engine etc £550 r32 GTR


----------



## firem (May 27, 2019)

jonh said:


> Guys
> 
> I used to run a car insurance company
> 
> ...


It is better to just tell them the full detail. Insurance companies are in for the business and they'll do anything to avoid losing.


----------

